

Why don't more developers use LaTeX? - benjamta
http://blog.bentaylor.co.uk/post/63371657452/latex-for-developers

======
notduncansmith
We use Markdown for our documentation, works just as well but no time wasted
styling beyond basic document structure and emphasis

------
r0muald
Sphinx and Markdown killed LaTeX for everyone but R programmers.

~~~
benjamta
Agreed - Sphinx is great, especially if you're working in Python. Markdown's
perfect for lots of situations too, especially for collaborative document
authoring on wikis etc.

I still see lots of developers writing documentation in things like Google
Docs, especially business or customer focused documents - places where longer
structured documentation is required.

There always seems to be more time than is necessary spent on style and layout
when using these tools. Google docs doesn't even support creation of table of
contents with page numbers.

